# menu.lst не открыть

## gradash

Дня доброго, начал разбираться в генте и грубе (по работе стало надобно) и уткнулся в проблему сразу, по всем манам надо править /boot/grub/grub.conf но такового нету... там есть menu.lst сылка, которая по ls -al показывает

menu.lst -> grub.conf

и мигает красным, при попытке посмотреть пишет что нет такого файла, как быть ? где я туплю ?

----------

## Baritone

 *gradash wrote:*   

> Дня доброго, начал разбираться в генте и грубе (по работе стало надобно) и уткнулся в проблему сразу, по всем манам надо править /boot/grub/grub.conf но такового нету... там есть menu.lst сылка, которая по ls -al показывает
> 
> menu.lst -> grub.conf
> 
> и мигает красным, при попытке посмотреть пишет что нет такого файла, как быть ? где я туплю ?

 

Вообще-то, существуют две принципиально различные по настройкам версии grub.

grub.conf (и menu.lst) управляли опциями загрузки для grub-2 и меньшей версии.

Сейчас grub2 стал стабильным, и, возможно, он у Вас и установлен. Его настройками надо управлять через разные программы, и обычно он сам находит все системы, которые стоят на машине, но не в том порядке, как хочется  :Smile:  . Я лично заблокировал установку grub-2, мне больше нравится настройка вручную, через редактор.

Для создания файла grub.conf версии grub-0.97 можно в принципе использовать за основу файлы примеров из каталога /usr/share/doc/grub-0.97-r16/

----------

